# Do you think your fursona is hotter than you?



## Left (Jan 14, 2018)

I’m resurrecting this thread from 2015 because I found the concept interesting.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 14, 2018)

Fursonas are often designed to look better(in some cases a lot better) than the real you. 

In way, it can represent your ideal on what you want to look like.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 14, 2018)

More or less going by the mink


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 14, 2018)

No

I'm a pandaren and my fursona is a human.
Obviously humans are ugly


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 14, 2018)

I can't find any basis of comparison in my case, so I can't say. Maybe if we're talking relative attractiveness by species, I could imagine he's a head turner.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes, definitely.


----------



## ellaerna (Jan 14, 2018)

Definitely. 
With all that fur, I'm sure she'd always be hotter than me. Would be a bitch in the summer.  ;P


----------



## Ginza (Jan 14, 2018)

of course! Why would one design a character to be _less _attractive? I think it's kinda the whole idea of a fursona anyways, an alternate (and typically more desirable) version of ones-self


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 14, 2018)

I think the OP meant "no" to mean equal hotness between you and your 'sona, not that your 'sona isn't hot


----------



## Nightlock (Jan 14, 2018)

I think my fursona represents me fairly well. Physically, I've kept Nightlock's body a bit more lean to represent myself better rather than creating this stereotypical movie werewolf build. I have a good amount of muscle myself as I do work out/eat well, but I don't quite have that wolfish physique. The alternating dark and blond fur also represents my own hair as I'm a natural blond with odd dark streaks throughout. My fursona is more or less how I imagine my current self would look as an animal.


----------



## Dongding (Jan 14, 2018)

I made a chubby androgynous sheep who's _thing_ is being lazy and messy...


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Jan 14, 2018)

definitely yes. I generally don't see Humans as physicly attractive after all.


----------



## Ashke (Jan 14, 2018)

Yeah, basically. I always wanted a goatee like my sona, because I find facial hair attractive, but I can't quite get it. I'd like that leaner physique, too, but I'm a little too big-boned for that, even if I worked out more.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 14, 2018)

Totally


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 14, 2018)

Yup


----------



## Simo (Jan 14, 2018)

Well, it is hard to be much more cute, charming and alluring (and modest, no?) than a skunk, so I'd have to say yes.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 14, 2018)

Hotter is the wrong word.  To me he’s simply beautiful on all levels.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 14, 2018)

At the moment my fursona is slightly nondescript, and I'm quite attractive in real life, but I'll have a better fursona drawn eventually, in which case he'll be hotter than me, because fur, snout, ears.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jan 14, 2018)

me and my fursona are equally hot. 
how hot is that?
unimaginably, truly, unbeatably hot


----------



## borders4life (Jan 14, 2018)

I would say I've made mine about equal physique wise to me, but I'm a well built and active person. I wanted her to represent me as best as could as she is a part of me. I feel like, once I do get a fursuit made, that the only way I'd be able to accurately portray her, that she'd have to be a better version of me. Of course, there's something's I gave her that I wish I could have, like blue eyes and a little more fit than me, but we're basically the same.


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 14, 2018)

Without a doubt. 

This skunk actually *has* people who have wanted to do him. 

His creator, notsomuch.


----------



## Rant (Jan 14, 2018)

It's human nature to make a better version of yourself. Everyone does.


----------



## Tao (Jan 14, 2018)

My fursona is pretty much me, just as a hare but still hotter!


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 14, 2018)

Nothing is hotter than me


----------



## Sheppen (Jan 14, 2018)

I don't find animals attractive so yeah, im hella cute.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 14, 2018)

Nope, I'm fucking gorgeous compared to my fursona, but he's rather good looking, too.


----------



## refroste (Jan 14, 2018)

we're both hot


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Nope, I'm fucking gorgeous compared to my fursona, but he's rather good looking, too.


Yeah...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 14, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Yeah...


Hey man, don't discriminate, that's a good look for some.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Hey man, don't discriminate, that's a good look some.


I was kidding XD
tbh hes really... _foxy_


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 14, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I was kidding XD


My man.


WolfoxeCrevan said:


> tbh hes really... _foxy_


He is the embodiment of what the fandom done to him, poor fella didn't stand a chance. He still looks good, all things considered.


----------



## mustelidcreature (Jan 14, 2018)

I can't view my fursonas as hot,they're my pure babies


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 14, 2018)

Gayonnaise said:


> I can't view my fursonas as hot,they're my pure babies


Your username is god-tier, I love it.


----------



## Open_Mind (Jan 14, 2018)

Mine is a graymuzzle, so I don't think he's worrying too much about "hotness", lol ... but should the ladies take a fancy to him, he hasn't forgotten his manners. 

He's the product of where I've been, and embodies my ideals. He is scarred from battles lost long ago. In that sense, I don't think you could call him beautiful ... 

But he is brave and humble. He perseveres, stands the lonely watch, is a teacher, an optimist. The things I wish to grow in myself.

And perhaps there is something beautiful about that.


----------



## pippi (Jan 16, 2018)

Nah, I don't think animals are hot.
And uh... I'm pretty good looking


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm not sure about my character being hot-er then myself, but in rl my face always looks like i'm glaring. So I'd want to look as friendly as my character if that's what you mean. haha


----------



## Arko90 (Jan 16, 2018)

A dragon is necessarily more beautiful than me so...


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 17, 2018)

Is he hotter than me?  Well, I suppose he's a little 'otter.  

(Sorry, that was awful)


----------



## GenkeiZwei (Jan 17, 2018)

I personaly made him to be hot, as much as one bat can be and as much as my drawing skills allowed. I actually joined the fandom because of a special someone who nudged me in this direction so I sort of made it for them as well


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 18, 2018)

Well, mine is defiantly better looking than me irl.  It’s a mix of where I’ve been and what I can be.  His scars are there to remind me of who I once was and that we can change and grow.  One day I plan on being as attractive as he is physically again.


----------



## CindyPig (Jan 22, 2018)

A silly blathering sow can be tolerated, but silly blathering humans just reproduce. i prefer to be a sow regardless of the heat , but I feel much happier in heat, and therefore hotter.


----------



## Redwulf16 (Jan 24, 2018)

> It's human nature to make a better version of yourself. Everyone does.



Exactly my thought. my sona's body type is similar to mine, but the fur covers up my minor imperfectioms like soft, abless belly and moderate acne.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 25, 2018)

My fursona and I look REALLY similar. If you think my fursona is hot, then my human counterpart is probably hot, too.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 25, 2018)

Oh hell yeah. We did design our sonas to be perfect


----------



## dogryme6 (Jan 25, 2018)

Depends on if you find a charming and handsome face (That I'd rather NEVER show on any of my furry accounts for personal reasons) with unbelievably curly hair "hot" or if you think a furry dragon with a box for a nose is "hot". Can't go wrong either way.


----------

